# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  For a buddy
A while ago, after seing me practice my Russian handwriting, a friend asked me how to write his name in Russian. I'm just starting to study Russian and don't have all of the spelling rules down pat, so I told him I'd go look it up.  Could anyone out there tell me the proper way to spell JUSTIN in Russian, or give me a Russian equivalent?  It would be grealty appreciated.

----------


## Triton

ДЖАСТИН
The Russian equivalent would probably be Уст*и*н (fem. Уст*и*нья), but in Russia these names went "out of fashion" long time ago (maybe a century or so).

----------


## Honeycomb

Some names just have no translate!! Yes, we spell it like Джастин, but I think it's bad idea to tell your friend,that his name is Ustin  ::   ::   ::  
Imagine, that some day he will go to Russia, and russian girl will ask him
-What is your name?
And he will answer "Устин"!!!!!!  :: 
She'll be in faint, I can compare it only with Romeo or....I can't even compare)))
If your friend'd come to Russia and it will be strange for me to call him Justin, I'll call him may be JEnya (Женя, full name - ЕвгЕний)...But of course not Ustin, because it's a VERY old name.  ::

----------

